# Carrying while driving through other states



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone know specifics about highway travel through a non-reciprocal state between 2 reciprocal states? Specifically, I'm heading from VA to Michigan and have to travel through that nice little 2nd amendment be damned state (MD). I've tried to find as many references but none specifically address this issue. I'd assume it's safe to unload and lock up my guns before I cross the state line and reset myself once into PA (about 30 minutes later) but wasn't sure if it's actually necessary. Somewhere I thought I read that if you were traveling from a state where it is legal to carry to another and stay in your vehicle, on an interstate highway, you were ok. Anyone know for sure?

Thanks
James


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cvillechopper said:


> Anyone know specifics about highway travel through a non-reciprocal state between 2 reciprocal states? Specifically, I'm heading from VA to Michigan and have to travel through that nice little 2nd amendment be damned state (MD). I've tried to find as many references but none specifically address this issue. I'd assume it's safe to unload and lock up my guns before I cross the state line and reset myself once into PA (about 30 minutes later) but wasn't sure if it's actually necessary. Somewhere I thought I read that if you were traveling from a state where it is legal to carry to another and stay in your vehicle, on an interstate highway, you were ok. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks
> James


Read the laws but what you write here is correct...stop, unload, lock up (in separate locked compartments with gun and ammo as far away from each other as possible), stop, reload. Don't ignore Ohio on your journey. I don't think it is a reciprocal state either. I did a lot of work in Toledo and from what I read, they didn't recognize my PA CCW.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Any state not accepting your states CCW can cause you problems. If there are any on your journey I'd take whatever steps needed to keep from getting hung. I'm not sure what most states call not concealed. I know in my state (Ky.) it can be in a glove box. They go as far as to say that it has to be labeled a glove compartment in the owners manual which pisses off a lot of people that drive big pick ups. Many have several storage compartments but they are not called a glove box so it isn't legal in those places. If it was me I'd want to know what each state considers concealed and what isn't and store it accordingly.

I always thought Ky. was funny about that. You can have it loaded in a glove box but not under your seat or in any other storage compartment because that IS concealed. I used to live in Ohio but that's been years and I have that cantankerous CRS syndrome :smt082 THey are used to be pretty uptight about handguns though.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

This site might help a bit.

W

http://www.opencarry.org/travel.html


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

These might help as well

http://www.carryconcealed.net/
http://www.handgunlaw.us/

Q. Can I legally transport firearms interstate? (From the MD State Police)
A. Yes, under Title 18, Section 926A, of the United States Code, a person
who is not prohibited from possessing, transporting, shipping, or receiving
a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose
from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to
any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during
such transportation the firearm is unloaded, neither the firearm nor any
ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible
from the passenger compartment. In the case the vehicle does not have a
compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or
ammunition shall be contained in a locked compartment other than the
glove compartment or console.


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

I live in Maryland. I live about 15 minutes from the border with Delaware where I work and I carry with a Utah permit. Everday morning and night I unload and lock the pistol in a metal box chained to my seat. I keep a loaded magazine at work. A loaded magazine is considered a loaded weapon by the MSP. Don't get caught in MD. 
Dave Greenplate


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree with what everyone has said; stop, unload, lock it in the trunk. Make it as non-accessible as possible. That being said, I will also post my standard statement of you're best to call the MD state police and ask them directly. If the well-intentioned advice here happens to be wrong, the, "They told me it was OK on my gun forum" defense won't help you much.


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I also agree; stop, unload, lock and then reload.
Here is a link for your state. http://www.handgunlaw.us/maps/virginia_map.gif


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I was looking around the site I gave above and found this.

Transporting Firearms in Maryland
Q. Can I legally transport firearms interstate? (From the MD State Police)
A. Yes, under Title 18, Section 926A, of the United States Code, a person
who is not prohibited from possessing, transporting, shipping, or receiving
a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose
from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to
any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during
such transportation the firearm is unloaded, neither the firearm nor any
ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible
from the passenger compartment. In the case the vehicle does not have a
compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or
ammunition shall be contained in


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I transport with my CCW all the time going to VA - I just avoid MD.
WV and VA are both reciprocal States with Ohio.

If you're in Charlottesville just take I-64W to I-77N to the Ohio Turnpike.

Very little traffic and a scenic drive.

Also check out "Guide to Interstate Transportation" here: www.nraila.org/gunlaws


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Any state not accepting your states CCW can cause you problems. If there are any on your journey I'd take whatever steps needed to keep from getting hung. I'm not sure what most states call not concealed. I know in my state (Ky.) it can be in a glove box. They go as far as to say that it has to be labeled a glove compartment in the owners manual which pisses off a lot of people that drive big pick ups. Many have several storage compartments but they are not called a glove box so it isn't legal in those places. If it was me I'd want to know what each state considers concealed and what isn't and store it accordingly.
> 
> I always thought Ky. was funny about that. You can have it loaded in a glove box but not under your seat or in any other storage compartment because that IS concealed. I used to live in Ohio but that's been years and I have that cantankerous CRS syndrome :smt082 THey are used to be pretty uptight about handguns though.


The glove box rule is for those without CCW, though. Considering that it seems a lot of states don't allow a loaded handgun anywhere in the car without a CCW, I don't think KY is that bad off. :smt023

KG


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and links everyone. I just got back from the trip with no issues. I took the route that had the shortest time in MD and unloaded and locked up the gun before I got there both ways. Lots of trouble for 5 minutes on a highway but it would never be worth the trip to jail if we got pulled.


----------

